# Moving to Puglia



## lisa5466

So, I've made the decision to move to Puglia...I've never been to this part of Italy, only visited the Northern regions, but I'm absolutely certain that Puglia is the place for me.
I've started to learn Italian, and have booked a trip for September 2016. My aim is to be living in Italy within the next eighteen months. I'm coming in September to have a look around different areas, then plan to come back a couple of times in 2017 before moving over.
Somewhere to live-Once I sell my UK home I'll have a minimum of £150,000 to spend on a property, that will leave me enough to live on for the first few months until I secure employment. Are there any restrictions on buying property if I'm not an Italian citizen?

Car-I've read on here that I wouldn't be able to buy a car, so I'll drive my UK car over, should I expect any difficulties with that idea?

Work-I've worked in UK government for thirty years, office management mainly, and I'd be looking for some sort of work, although I wouldn't have huge outgoings so I'm open to anything I can do..is it hard for British people to secure work in the region?

And finally...any suggestions on where might be the best place to start looking for a property? Ryanair fly from my local UK airport to Brindisi, so that's my first point to consider...after that, I'm not sure what my priorities should be? I like the sound of Ostuni, also Polignano a Mare (although I'm not sure there are many properties in my price range in that are) but I'm really quite open to suggestions.

Any input will be greatly appreciated...I'm a 50 yr old single female desperate to make the move before my chances are blocked with the current political decisions. 

Grazie mille


----------



## ilario

Hello, I'm ilario, I live in Puglia! 
I'll try to reply your questions   

- move to Puglia... 
"I think that is a good place because you can visit a lot of beautiful place, you can eat tipical food, It is a cultural place but you can enjoy your time. There is the sun, fantastic seaside etc.... "

-I have booked a trip for September 2016... 
"If you want I can help you to find a tour guide that help you to discover the best Puglia's places."

-My aim is to be living in Italy within the next eighteen months. I'm coming in September to have a look around different areas, then plan to come back a couple of times in 2017 before moving over...

"If you have some questions about Italian laws and burocracy don't esitate to contact me. I can help you!"


- Are there any restrictions on buying property if I'm not an Italian citizen?
"There is not problem. You can buy your house. In this period the house and villa's prices are low! "



-Car-I've read on here that I wouldn't be able to buy a car, so I'll drive my UK car over, should I expect any difficulties with that idea?
"I think that it is not difficulties but it depend from you."


-Work-I've worked in UK government for thirty years, office management mainly, and I'd be looking for some sort of work, although I wouldn't have huge outgoings so I'm open to anything I can do..is it hard for British people to secure work in the region?

"You can spend your professionality in a lot of works, but usually English people invest money in tourism business. "

-And finally...any suggestions on where might be the best place to start looking for a property? Ryanair fly from my local UK airport to Brindisi, so that's my first point to consider...after that,...

"With Ryanair flight you can go anywhere in Puglia. For example Ryanair land to Bari Airport. From Bari airport you can take all trains or bus to go anywhere."

-I'm not sure what my priorities should be? I like the sound of Ostuni, also Polignano a Mare (although I'm not sure there are many properties in my price range in that are) but I'm really quite open to suggestions.

"These cityes are very beautiful but the house's prices are hight. You can give a look to Trani's houses. If you want I can help you."

Regards ilario.


----------



## Tio Copas

Puglia was lovely this past May. I can see why you would want to live there.


----------



## lisa5466

Hello again....well I visited Ostuni in September 16 and fell in love with Puglia, Ostuni in particular. I went back again in April 17 and travelled around, visited Polignano, Lecce, Gallipoli, Martina Franca, Alberobello, even ventured as far as Matera....and I fell even more in love with Puglia.
I've applied for my codifice fiscale and I'm returning in July.
I've been searching the internet and have seen a couple of properties that I'd like to view in July, but I'm sure there are a lot more out there that I'm not aware of. I'm looking to buy outright, a small townhouse in Centro Storico, Ostuni. Preferably somewhere that's habitable and renovated, although I'm happy to undertake some minor works. A roof terrace is a must....and I'm lookiing to pay £60k-£70k (GBP) Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, I realise that buying in Italy is very complex, I'm learning Italian but I'm far from fluent, so realise I would need a translator.
Thanks in advance.
Lisa
x


----------



## GeordieBorn

Advice - think about what you will do if it does not work out - sorry, but I'm sure a few here like me don't want to spoil someone's dream, but I'd feel more than a bit guilty if I did not reply.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Yes, I agree. It's important to have a plan B. My plan B after I had moved to Mexico was to get my Italian passport and move to Italy. When I went back to Mexico ten years later, I was so happy my plan B was still in effect because Mexico had definitely deteriorated and if I couldn't live there the first time, for sure I couldn't live there the second time. I stayed eight months and went back to Italy.


----------



## NickZ

IMHO you're making some classic mistakes.

1) You're visiting during the tourist season. Living full time anyplace is often easier during the tourist season. You really want to visit mid winter when the place is dead or close to it. When you'll need to rely on yourself. 

2) You're thinking in £. I can understand why but you need a budget in € that can stand up to any currency fluctuation. They will happen.

3) You're expecting to work. No offense but you've got more strikes then you might imagine against you. Puglia is a region with relatively high unemployment. In general in Italy 50 year olds find it hard to get work. You don't speak the language. I guess you'd not be willing to take something like farm field work off the books. 

If you need to work you're making a mistake buying a place . Your budget is high enough to pay rent for a long time. Even assuming you just put the money under a rock. You could likely invest the money today at get a return not much less then you'd pay in rent in Puglia.


----------



## Stanlaw

Hi Lisa,
If you need legal and administrative advice I can help you. I live in Ostuni.
Good luck


----------



## Claudine M.

I lived in italy for 7 years and in Puglia for one year and I highly recomend Puglia. Its beautiful, the people ar very friendly and helpful.

Its very very hard to get work in Puglia.
Italian is not spoken like you would learn it in a class or a language book however. You would need to be there for some time to get aquainted with the way its spoken there.
Although houses are a little less expensive, there are still heating and air conditioning in summer, which you do actually need, its very hot in summer. We thought heating costs were very high.
I suggest you find a nice rental apartment and take your time finding a place to buy while you scope out some work situations.
Be aware that during tourist season on Puglia, many shops, including food shops are only open while tourism is high, which can leave you miles from a food source come winter!
Ostuni is very attractive and Brindisi is a nice city.
I lived further south where there ar oportunities to purchase properties that need a little work at a very low asking price.

Best of luck!


----------



## GeordieBorn

It’s a shame the OP has not got back and very worrying to me that my post may be part of the reason? Please, please do not be put off by what has been posted, take a big gulp and join in your post… There are many ways to realise your very excellent dream, just may be your course of action is not the best way forward.


----------



## GeordieBorn

It’s a shame the OP has not got back and very worrying to me that my post may be part of the reason? Please, please do not be put off by what has been posted, take a big gulp and join in your post… There are many ways to realise your very excellent dream, just may be your course of action is not the best way forward.


----------

